# JTable mit Inhalt aus Datenbank füllen



## GambaJo (4. September 2007)

Ich bin am verzweifeln.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum es in Java so kompliziert ist eine JTable zur Laufzeit mit Inhalt zu füllen. In C# geht das so schön einfach.

Ich habe schon mehrere Bücher zur Rate gezogen und auch mehrere Online-Tutorials und Beispiele, aber ich komme nicht klar damit. Die meisten Beispiele hören da auf, wo es interessant wird.

Ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass ich ein TableModel einsetzen muss (warum auch immer). Mir fehlt aber der Schritt, wo ich z.B. eine Tabelle einer Datenbank dann tatsächlich in die JTable fülle.

Ich habe hier ein einfaches Beispiel einer db4o-Datenbank mit einer Tabelle (Art der Datenbank dürfte aber egal sein). Die Tabelle besteht aus nur 4 Feldern (Name (String), Points (int), Ort (String) und Alter (int)).

Ich selektiere die Datensätze und habe ein Result. Nun möchte ich die Selektierten Datensätze z.B. über eine Schleife über das Result in die JTable füllen. Wie mache ich das?

Ich bräuchte ein kleines, einfaches aber konkretes Beispiel, das ich nachbauen kann, denn so verstehe ich das am besten.


----------



## gora (5. September 2007)

Nicht sehr viel konkrete Ansatzpunkte aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter!

Link 

Gruß

Gora


----------

